# Icq Authorisierung



## Freak2k (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht eine komische Frage, aber wie ist das eigentlich heutzutage mit der Authorisierung von Kontakten bei Icq?

Ich habe ein Icq konto (mit "echtem" Icq, da kann mich jeder hinzufügen, ohne auth von mir)
Ein zweites Icq Konto (aber mit Trillian), da brauchen alle meine Authorisierung.
Bei trillian der Punkt, der die authorisierung aus-/einschalten soll, ändert nichts am verhalten.
Im echten Icq clienten gibts einen solchen menüpunkt garnicht mehr?!

Gibts die Option überhaupt noch? Wenn ja, wo kann man die einstellen?

Danke!


----------



## sebattosai (16. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht gibt es irgendwo noch eine weitere Einstellung die zusätzlich aktiviert sein muss?
Ist das nur bei ICQ Authorisierungen so oder bei allen (MSN) etc?


----------



## Mirca (3. April 2008)

ICQ Pro 2003 b:

Main -> Security and Privacy Permissons-> General

Contact List Authorization -> My authorization is required before users add me to their Contact List

Apply ~ und es ist übernommen.


----

ICQ 5:

Hauptmenü -> Einstellungen und Sicherheit -> Sicherheit

Allgemein -> Aufnahme in die Kontaktliste -> Aufnahme in die Kontaktliste anderer Benutzer nur mit meiner Erlaubnis


----------



## davidbaumann (9. April 2008)

Normal sollte die Einstellung serverseitig gespeichert werden - also log dich halt mal mit dem originalen ICQ-Client ein, ändere die Einstellung da, und geh dann wieder über Trillian drauf.
Warum verwendest du Trillian nicht für beiden Konten?
Zumindest Pidgin kann mit mehreren ICQ-Konten umgehen, weiss nicht wie das bei Trillian ist.

Gruß


----------

